# A Pet's Death



## Jogindar Singh Kaur (Aug 26, 2005)

Waheguruji ka Khalsa, Waheguruji ke Fateh, 

Last night I had to put my young pet rat Eva to sleep, a victim of mycobacterial pneumonia.  I have this huge love for animals, and I love taking care of them.  Eva was this beatiful, gentle little animal who loved to be held and skritched.  I was there when she died, and all I could to do was to meditate on part of the Mool Mantar until I was crying too hard to concentrate.   May Waheguruji bless her sweet soul into a higher form next go around.  (and yes, I need to work on my attachment to Maya...)

I do have a question, though-- what is/would be the Sikhi philosophy around animal rights?  I do not consider them "sacred" per se, but they are fellow beings on this planet, and as thinking beings we ARE responsible to them.  If I read my Gurbani correctly, they are the souls that evolve through reincarnation eventually to human status, able to contemplate the True Guru.  Would that too imply a responsibility that we do not kill mindlessly and indiscriminately, and that we value animal life?  I also know, through Gurbani, that it is not improper to take animal life in order to feed or clothe ourselves, but that we should do it humanely, albeit not ritualistically.

What are folks' thoughts here?


----------



## LailaJan (Aug 30, 2005)

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa  Waheguru ji ki Fateh
 Sorry about the loss of your pet. I do not have an answer to your question but I would like to show my sympathy. I also love all animals and have gone through many passings of their little souls due to old age and such... most recent a little hamster named Aroosh who came down with "wet tail" :8-  sad to see them suffer but we know they are going to a peaceful level... Goodluck


----------



## Lee (Aug 31, 2005)

Joginder,

I think you are correct, heh well as far as I know anyhoo.  yes it is not un-Sikhi to kill an animal for food or clothing, and yes these animals may well be souls on their way to humanity and their chance to realise God, but remember our karma via our past actions do count, so maybe when we kill a cow for meat not only is it the cows past karma, but it is also Gods will.

There is a story I heard, perhaps sangat can help me remember from where.
It details how a Sikh Guru (I can't remember which - but lets just say a Nanak) killed a wolf, and when asked why told his followers that he knew the wolf when he was a man, and he had done a great favour, so by killing the wolf, he actualy helped it onto the next incarnation, and thus taking it one step closer to Guru.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------

